# à tout à l'heure



## jose angel

Esta es mi primera consulta y será muy sencilla para los entendidos del foro.Cuando estoy dialogando con una persona en frances a veces me dice à tout à l´heure y mas o menos entiendo que me quiere decir "hasta la vista" ,pero creo que a veces puede tener algun significado un poco diferente (no mucho ,creo ) y solo quería pediros que me lo aclararais. Gracias por adelantado.Un novato.


----------



## ratona!84

HOla!

Mi conclusión después de varios meses por estos lares es que *"à tout à l'heure"* más bien significa *"hasta luego".* 

Pero *"tout à l'heure"* también quiere decir *"antes"* o *"luego",* dependiendo del contexto.

Espero haberte ayudado , pero en cualquier caso, a ver que dicen los nativos...

Saludos!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lo que dice *Ratona!84* es totalmente correcto.

No obstante, el uso de *à tout à l'heure* está limitado al día en que se dice mientras que *hasta luego* se usa incluso cuando se sabe que no se va a ver a la persona hasta varios días después. 

En francés, si sabemos que no veremos a la persona hasta el día siguiente, decimos *à demain* (hasta mañana); incluso, llegamos a nombrar el día en que nos veremos: *à jeudi* (hasta el jueves); o la semana: *à la semaine prochaine*. Por supuesto que en español también es así. Lo que ocurre es que, pareciera que, cada vez más, un simple *hasta luego* simplifica la despedida...   

En cuanto a *hasta la vista*, *José Ángel*, es el equivalente literal de *au revoir.*


----------



## jose angel

Gracias Ratona 84 ,me has aclarado bastante las cosas.Ah y una cosa: Siempre tendras el honor de ser la primera persona que me responde,seras mi primera mujer,jaja. Gracias de verdad por tu interes en responderme.


----------



## jose angel

Muchas gracias Victor por tu respuesta,creo que lo has dejado bastante claro y me sirve para comprenderlo mejor, Ah! y tu seras el primer hombre que me responde.Gracias por todo,hasta pronto.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes José Ángel, bonjour et bienvenu parmi nous,

Pues yo será tu primer contacto con la moderadora (algo tenía que decir ).

Tienen razón Ratona y Víctor: _à tout à l'heure_ es siempre cuando se tiene la seguridad de volver a ver/ o a oír (teléfono)/ o a leer (Messenger) a la persona en poco tiempo.

Si el tiempo es indefinido ahora se estila decir _à plus_ (pour _à plus tard_).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jose angel

Merci Cintia. Creo que dentro de poco tiempo seré un experto en esta expresion,muy amables todos.Por cierto que nivel hay aqui, me acentuais hasta el nombre,chapeau !!Ah, meme quand tu seras tres important pour moi, ma premiere moderatrice, oh la la !!adeu.


----------



## pOwp

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola!
Comment traduire "à toute à l'heure" ?
Hasta luego? En sachant que je sais à quelle moment je vais revoir la personne...
Merci!


----------



## Gévy

pOwp said:


> Hola!
> Comment traduire "à toute tout à l'heure" ?
> Hasta luego? En sachant que je sais à quelle  quel moment je vais revoir la personne...
> Merci! 	*Norme 22*



Bonjour,

Tu peux dire hasta luego, hasta pronto, hasta ahora (si tu reviens dans peu de temps).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## pOwp

Je viens de remarquer toutes les fautes ! C'est n'importe quoi, je suis vraiment désolée!
Merci, en tout cas 
(pour le "quelle" j'avais en fait d'abord écrit "à quelle heure je vais voir la personne")
Bref, excuse moi de mon orthographe et merci encore
bisous
Pauline


----------



## Gévy

Hahahaha, ça nous arrive à tous ! Fais attention simplement à te relire avant l'envoi. 

Bisous !

Gévy


----------



## alxruza

En México, puedo traducirlo por un "ahorita" 

à tout a l'heure!
¡ahorita nos vemos!

On l'a vu tout à l'heure au centre commercial.
Lo vimos ahorita en el centro comercial. (un periodo muy cercano en el pasado).

Espero sirvan mis ejemplos y les sean de utilidad para entender el uso de la frase.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes José Ángel, bonjour et bienvenu parmi nous,
> 
> Pues yo será tu primer contacto con la moderadora (algo tenía que decir ).
> 
> Tienen razón Ratona y Víctor: _à tout à l'heure_ es siempre cuando se tiene la seguridad de volver a ver/ o a oír (teléfono)/ o a leer (Messenger) a la persona en poco tiempo.
> 
> Si el tiempo es indefinido ahora se estila decir _à plus_ (pour _à plus tard_).
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Añadiendo:

*À plus *suele (en mensajes de texto y Messenger) escribirse *à + *(bueno, para ahorrar, porque de eso se trata, *a+*)

À tout à l'heure suele abreviarse también: *À tout*e (se agrega la *e* para conservar la liaison).

À +


----------



## RBM09

Asi es, lo usamos cuando tenemos la certeza de que nos vamos a ver.


----------



## Jen_neechan

Hola a todos. Mi pregunta es si se puede utilizar la fórmula ''À toute à l'heure'' y ''Au revoir'' para despedirse en una carta. ¿O sólo se utiliza ''à bientôt''? Espero su respuesta. Gracias. 

 Jen-neechan


----------



## doutes

Yo no pondría à tout à l'heure, lo mismo que no pongo "hasta luego" en una carta. Es decir, cuando escribimos no nos vamos a ver "luego", pasará más tiempo, ¿no?

Au revoir también me suena extraño, creo que sólo tiene sentido cuando estás en presencia de alguien, le "ves"... y por eso puedes decir "revoir".

Decididamente, pondría à bientôt.


----------



## Jen_neechan

También seguía esa lógica, me sacaste de la duda completamente, mil gracias!


----------



## Pedro Felipe

Ojo, si no es una carta para un amigo o alguien cercano, lo mejor es cerrar con algo por el estilo: 

_Veuillez croire, cher Monsieur/Madame, à l'expression de mes sentiments les plus distingués._ 

En español suena un poco ampuloso, pero en francés escrito suena tan natural como "Cordial saludo".


----------



## Paquita

¡Ojo!
No confundas
- à tout à l'heure (sin la "e" en "tout") = hasta pronto (ver: aquí  II C 10 )
 - à toute heure = a cualquier hora


----------



## lepelu

Buenos días, Bonjour,

Me gustaría conocer otras posibilidades comparables a la expresión *à tout à l'heure*, por ejemplo en Bélgica se usa *à tant tôt*, que significa lo mismo. En concreto me gustaría conocer las expresiones equivalentes en _Français quebequois_ y expresiones comunes en _verlan_.

J'aimerai de connaître des autres possibilités équivalentes à l'éxpression *à tout à l'heure*, par exemple à la Belgique ils utilisent *à tant tôt*, que veut dire la même chose. Plus précisément, je voudrais qu'on me dissait comment vous le dites en _Français quebequois_ et des éxpressions tipiques _verlan_.

-

Retomando una variente que se comentó al principio de la conversación pero que no se llegó a explicar, alguien comentaba que además de la expresión *à tout à l'heure*, que fue ya explicada, existe una parecida, *tout à l'heure*. Esta expresión podría traducirse por "ahora mismo", en el sentido pasado o futuro inmediato. Ejemplos:
- Je l'ai vue tout à l'heure = La he visto ahora mismo / La acabo de ver.
- Je vais la voire tout à l'heure = La voy a ver ahora mismo.

-


----------



## Gévy

Hola Lepelu y bienvenido al foro:

Lo siento pero tu pregunta debería ser planteada en el *foro de Français Seulement*, ya que no concierne la traducción de español a francés (tema de este hilo. Si en el título la palabra viene en francés es que se busca la traducción en español.

Tendrás que suprimir la parte escrita en español ya que en el Français Seulement sólo se admite el francés (como su nombre indica ).

Por otra parte, no hablaremos aquí de la expresión _"tout à l'heure"_  ya que no es el tema de este hilo sino "*à* tout à l'heure", que son expresiones distintas y no pueden ser tratadas en un mismo hilo. 

 No se dice à tant tôt, sino *à tantôt *

Gracias por tu comprensión. 

Gévy, moderadora.


----------

